# 115 sho. What should I be looking for in maintaining this yammy any issues? Have bout 100 hours on



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do the recommended Yamaha 100 hour service for your motor.


----------



## brianacnp (May 18, 2011)

Almost 300 hours on mine. No issues so far.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

I have around 130 hours on a 2019 115 SHO. Everything is great. I am noticing some wear on trim/tilt bracket but I'm assuming normal. What do you guys think?


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

G3615 said:


> I have around 130 hours on a 2019 115 SHO. Everything is great. I am noticing some wear on trim/tilt bracket but I'm assuming normal. What do you guys think?


I have 115Sho with close to 400hrs, no wear like that!!
Does it sound like it’s grinding when trim/tilting??


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

Newman said:


> I have 115Sho with close to 400hrs, no wear like that!!
> Does it sound like it’s grinding when trim/tilting??


It actually just started making a slight grinding noise. I was going to check the fluid, it almost sounds like there is air in the system.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

G3615 said:


> It actually just started making a slight grinding noise. I was going to check the fluid, it almost sounds like there is air in the system.


When you trim/tilt on trailer does it grind the scoured areas??
Do you use something to jam in there when trailering (Yamaha makes a metal sleeve for the purpose that fits on ram, but the one I had for F115 didn’t fit Sho, so I now use a piece of plywood)..
Trim motors last much longer when supported whike trailering.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

Newman said:


> When you trim/tilt on trailer does it grind the scoured areas??
> Do you use something to jam in there when trailering (Yamaha makes a metal sleeve for the purpose that fits on ram, but the one I had for F115 didn’t fit Sho, so I now use a piece of plywood)..
> Trim motors last much longer when supported whike trailering.


When I trim up it sounds fine. If I trim down its starts making abnormal noise. It doesn't look to be making contact with the scoured areas unless I shake the foot side ti side then it touches. Almost like a failed bearing some where. This is my first four stroke so wasnt sure if it was normal. 

I only use a transom saver while towing.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

G3615 said:


> When I trim up it sounds fine. If I trim down its starts making abnormal noise. It doesn't look to be making contact with the scoured areas unless I shake the foot side ti side then it touches. Almost like a failed bearing some where. This is my first four stroke so wasnt sure if it was normal.
> 
> I only use a transom saver while towing.


Here is the wear mine has..


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

Newman said:


> Here is the wear mine has..


Wow big difference! Guess I'll have to bring mine in and have them look at it.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

G3615 said:


> Wow big difference! Guess I'll have to bring mine in and have them look at it.


I would!!



Chas said:


> Have about 100 hours on motor
> Any issues should I be aware of. What can I expect in the future?


Sorry to derail Chas, back to your original questions, mine has been great.
Aside from regular service, and a bent shaft/destroyed prop from hitting an unmarked old submerged range marker post in 12’, no issues.
Been very happy with it.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

I wanted to update you guys. My issue is due to worn steering tube bushings on both sides.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

G3615 said:


> I wanted to update you guys. My issue is due to worn steering tube bushings on both sides.


Thank you.

Hopefully your dealer is honoring the warranty claim!!


----------

